# Pride And Humility



## Astroboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Pride and Humility explained:-
In general, pride and humility do oppose each other, but only when applied in the same respect. One can be proud of his success while humble when looking at the path left to travel. Likewise, it seems rational to be proud of one's strengths while being humble about one's weaknesses, but perhaps this should be better called "to be realistic".


YouTube - Pride and Humility

YouTube - HUMILITY NEEDED - SIKH RELIGION

YouTube - Humility and Love

YouTube - Guruka Singh - The Five Challenges


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have an issue with states of mastana. And I completely accept the Gurbani you linked Namjap ji. But watching the antics of the Naamdhari Kookay, the biggest disapproval I have is not the hairwaving and jumping around, so much as the dedhari Guru they are becoming excited about and the people who are all matatekking to him as Sikh Satguru. I don't believe any Gurbani could relate to the dedhari guru in the video. I don't know why you linked them together. 

mY baurI myrw rwmu Bqwru ]
mai ba-uree mayraa raam bhataar.
I am crazy - the Lord is my Husband.​ 


Do you really believe this relates to Jagjit Singh Naamdhari? Because the Kookay do. That's why they are losing control of themselves in his presence. I could show you a Christian video where people are behaving the same way... but it still wouldn't relate to this shabad.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2008)

Your reply bring to mind another video - an unknown sect of Muslim who behave like Mastanas too. But Harjas Ji, Guru is always the Shabad and not an individual. Even when Nanak was physically alive, he confirmed it. So if we ignore the mastana acting and concentrate on the Gurbani and the singing, then we are not letting your minds mislead us. Jagjit singh or any so called sant can be shown in a video, but my heart follows the Har Jas. 

Harjas Ji, I just loved the kirtan and couldn't find another audio/video without Jagjit Singh Ji appearance. Sorry, I hurt your feelings. Never intended to, but at the back of my mind knew that you're going to say something. Thank God you are not hard on me.


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Mar 28, 2008)

> Guru is always the Shabad and not an individual. Even when Nanak was physically alive, he confirmed it. So if we ignore the mastana acting and concentrate on the Gurbani and the singing, then we are not letting your minds mislead us. Jagjit singh or any so called sant can be shown in a video, but my heart follows the Har Jas.


Naamdharis believe and teach that Jagjit Singh Naamdhari the individual IS Guru Nanak and IS the Shabad. Maybe you can ignore the kookay and Jagjit Singh or any baba and sant in a video.... and concentrate on the Gurbani kirtan. But how can you deny relating them together only confuses people and promotes the Naamdhari message... which is that their dedhari guru is in fact who the Shabad is being sung for, and who is in fact, supposed to be the Shabad? 




> Harjas Ji, I just loved the kirtan and couldn't find another audio/video without Jagjit Singh Ji appearance.


Yes, the Naamdharis are talented musicians. But there is a hukamnama from Akal Takht Sahib that Naamdharis are not to play kirtan in Gurdwara, so we can't really separate their music from their message. As in this video, the message isn't just Guruji's Shabad. The message seen in the video is Jagjit Singh Naamdhari is the Guru and people become mastana and matatek in his presence.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to replace the video right away. Thank you for your direction. I am lacking in understanding of the Guru's Hukam. Hope you stay with us long enough to teach and guide all of us. I appreciate your knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Joginder Singh Riaar - Mere Baba Main Baura
Text : mayray baabaa mai ba-uraa sabh khalak sai-aanee mai ba-uraa


Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji (Srinagar Wale) - Ham Kookar Tere Darbar
Text : ham kookar tayray darbaar


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2008)

Harjas Kaur Khalsa said:


> Yes, the Naamdharis are talented musicians. *But there is a hukamnama from Akal Takht Sahib that Naamdharis are not to play kirtan in Gurdwara,* so we can't really separate their music from their message. As in this video, the message isn't just Guruji's Shabad. The message seen in the video is Jagjit Singh Naamdhari is the Guru and people become mastana and matatek in his presence.


 

*Sikh Reht Maryada*



*[SIZE=-1]THE CODE OF SIKH CONDUCT AND CONVENTIONS[/SIZE]*​

[SIZE=-1]*CHAPTER V*[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=-1]Kirtan (Devotional Hymns Singing by a Group or an Indvidual)[/SIZE]​


[SIZE=-1]_*Article VI*_ [/SIZE]​


[SIZE=-1]a) Only a Sikh may perform Kirtan in a congregation. [/SIZE]​

[SIZE=-1]b) Kirtan means singing the scriptural compositions in traditional musical measures. [/SIZE]​

[SIZE=-1]c) In the congragation, Kirtan only of Gurbani (Guru Granth's or Guru Gobind Singh's hymns) and, for its elaboration, of the compositions of Bhai Gurdas and Bhai Nand Lal, may be performed.[/SIZE]​

[SIZE=-1]d) It is improper, while singing hymns to rhythmic folk tunes or to traditional musical measures, or in team singing, to induct into them improvised and extraneous refrains. Only a line from the hymn should be made a refrain. [/SIZE]​


[SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial,]Chapter I*[/SIZE][/FONT]​[SIZE=-1]


*The Definition of Sikh*​

*Ariticle 1 *Any human being who faithfully believes in​

(i) One Immortal Being,​

(ii) Ten Gurus, from Guru Nanak Dev to Guru Gobind Singh,​

(iii) The Guru Granth Sahib,​

(iv) The utterances and teachings of the ten Gurus and​

(v) the baptism bequeathed by the tenth Guru, and who does not owe allegiance to any other religion, is a Sikh.​
[/SIZE]


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Mar 28, 2008)

A HUKUMNAMA REGARDING NAAMDHARI and other DEHDHARI Groups.

Maata No: 13, passed by 5 Singh Sahibaan on 24th October 2000 at Sri Akal Takht Sahib, Amritsar, Punjab.

In relation to Namdharis and Kirtan in Gurdwara Sahibs, 5 Singh Sahibaan agreed that those who do not believe in the 10 Gurus and Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji as their salvation, and instead believe in Dehdhari Gurus and Devi Devte cannot be permitted to do Kirtan in Gurdwara Sahibs.

Jatherdar Joginder Singh Vendanti


----------



## pk70 (Mar 29, 2008)

namjap ji

I have to take freedom to disgree with you.
Pride and humality cannot go side by side as per Guru Shabad. Guru Gobind Singh ji taught Sikhs to credit victory to HIM, it is amazing that their humbleness in Battle let the attacker run away alive unlike  common military practice during those times.  We can be happy of being Sikhs but never be proud because with HIS blessings we are Sikhs.
We feel pride to be  true lover of Gurbani; however, never hasitate to accuse others if we find others in disagreement. What is this? It is our failure in humality test.
I feel Namdhari Guru is still in defiance to Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Hukam, never admits it; so we can just ignore him.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 29, 2008)

Who wants to pay this price for attaching themselves to this guy? We gave up being the _gurukind_. Now it is my turn to apologize for I am sorry for speaking without grace on this point. 

ਰੰਗ ਸੰਗਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਕੇ ਭੋਗਾ ਇਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਅੰਧ ਨ ਜਾਨੀ ॥੧॥ 
rang sang bikhiaa kae bhogaa ein sang andhh n jaanee ||1||
He is immersed in the enjoyment of corrupt pleasures; engrossed in them, the blind fool does not understand. ||1||

  ਹਉ ਸੰਚਉ ਹਉ ਖਾਟਤਾ ਸਗਲੀ ਅਵਧ ਬਿਹਾਨੀ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ho sancho ho khaattathaa sagalee avadhh bihaanee || rehaao ||
"I am earning profits, I am getting rich", he says, as his life passes away. ||Pause||

 
 ਹਉ ਸੂਰਾ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ਹਉ ਕੋ ਨਾਹੀ ਮੁਝਹਿ ਸਮਾਨੀ ॥੨॥ 
ho sooraa paradhhaan ho ko naahee mujhehi samaanee ||2||
"I am a hero, I am famous and distinguished; no one is equal to me."||2||


ਜੋਬਨਵੰਤ ਅਚਾਰ ਕੁਲੀਨਾ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਹੋਇ ਗੁਮਾਨੀ ॥੩॥ 
jobanavanth achaar kuleenaa man mehi hoe gumaanee ||3||
"I am young, cultured, and born of a good family." In his mind, he is proud and arrogant like this. ||3||


 ਜਿਉ ਉਲਝਾਇਓ ਬਾਧ ਬੁਧਿ ਕਾ ਮਰਤਿਆ ਨਹੀ ਬਿਸਰਾਨੀ ॥੪॥ 
jio oulajhaaeiou baadhh budhh kaa marathiaa nehee bisaraanee ||4||
He is trapped by his false intellect, and he does not forget this until he dies.

Ang 242


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 31, 2008)

ਅਖਰ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਭੁਲੀਐ ਭੇਖੀ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥
Akẖar paṛ paṛ bẖulī&shy;ai bẖėkẖī bahuṯ abẖimān.
Reading their books over and over again, people continue making mistakes; they are so proud of their religious robes.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਸੁਤ ਸੰਪਤਿ ਦੇਖਿ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਗਰਬਿਆ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਤੇ ਖੋਇਆ ॥
Suṯ sampaṯ ḏėkẖ ih man garbi&shy;ā rām riḏai ṯė kẖo&shy;i&shy;ā.
Gazing upon your children and your property, your mind is proud and arrogant; you cast out the Lord from your heart.
*Devotee Baini*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਆਪਨ ਤਨੁ ਨਹੀ ਜਾ ਕੋ ਗਰਬਾ ॥
Āpan ṯan nahī jā ko garbā.
The body which you are so proud of, does not belong to you.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਧਨਵੰਤਾ ਹੋਇ ਕਿਆ ਕੋ ਗਰਬੈ ॥
Ḏẖanvanṯā ho&shy;ė ki&shy;ā ko garbai.
Why should anyone be proud of being rich?
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 31, 2008)

ਸਫਲੁ ਓਹੁ ਮਾਥਾ ਸੰਤ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਸਿ ॥
Safal oh māthā sanṯ namaskāras.
Blessed is that forehead, which bows in humility to the Saints.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਸਹਜ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਫਲੁ ਮਸਕੀਨੀ ॥
Sahj suhėlā fal maskīnī.
The fruit of humility is intuitive peace and pleasure.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਕੈ ਗਰੀਬੀ ਸਮਾਹਾ ॥
Barahm gi&shy;ānī kai garībī samāhā.
The God-conscious being is steeped in humility.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

ਕਰਉ ਬੰਦਨਾ ਅਨਿਕ ਵਾਰ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਰਉ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ ॥
Kara&shy;o banḏnā anik vār saran para&shy;o har rā&shy;ė.
Bow in humility to the Lord, over and over again, and enter the Sanctuary of the Lord, our King.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## carolineislands (Mar 31, 2008)

Are the Naamdaris allowed to come to Gurdwara?  They can come but they can't sing, right?


----------



## carolineislands (Mar 31, 2008)

deleted.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 31, 2008)

Caroline Ji,

From time to time all rules have to be re-defined because we are constantly growing in consciousness. In the beginning we question everything, and in the end we have to come to terms with everything. Actually, there is only one rule - His HUKAM.

ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਜਾਈ ਚਲਣਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੧॥
Hukam rajā&shy;ī cẖalṇā Nānak likẖi&shy;ā nāl. ||1||
O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1||
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*ਮਨਮੁਖ ਲੂਣ ਹਾਰਾਮ ਕਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਣਿਆ ॥*
मनमुख लूण हाराम किआ न जाणिआ ॥
Manmukẖ lūṇ hārām ki&shy;ā na jāṇi&shy;ā.
The manmukhs are false to their own selves; they feel no gratitude for what they have been given.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

*ਦੇਖਾ ਦੇਖੀ ਸਭ ਕਰੇ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥*
देखा देखी सभ करे मनमुखि बूझ न पाइ ॥
Ḏėkẖā ḏėkẖī sabẖ karė manmukẖ būjẖ na pā&shy;ė.
They all show off and pretend, but the self-willed manmukhs do not understand.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

*ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਕਿਛੂ ਨ ਸੂਝੈ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਕਮਾਇ ॥
*मनमुखि किछू न सूझै अंधुले पूरबि लिखिआ कमाइ ॥
Manmukẖ kicẖẖū na sūjẖai anḏẖulė pūrab likẖi&shy;ā kamā&shy;ė.
The blind, self-willed manmukhs do not understand anything. They do what they are pre-ordained to do.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Apr 1, 2008)

_



Are the Naamdaris allowed to come to Gurdwara? They can come but they can't sing, right? 

Click to expand...

_


> _"They must find it difficult... those who have taken authority as the truth, rather than truth as the authority." G. Massey_


They aren't allowed to sing Gurbani kirtan, because they aren't singing to Shabadguru, but to their human guru, Jagjit Singh Naamdhari.  Since they aren't Sikhs, why would they be singing kirtan in Gurdwara?  Naamdharis are on payroll of Indian government and Naamdhari radio broadcasts from RSS-VHP Hindutva website. There are extremely good reasons why they are not allowed.

Here, take a good look at their friends. Would Satguru Nanak Dev Ji take money and radio promotion from radical Hindutva k{censored}vaks? Because Naamdharies claim Jagjit singh Naamdhari _is_ Guru Nanak Dev Ji.














Here is Badal of SAD/BJP/RSS giving check to Jagjit Singh Naamdhari





YouTube - Video 1 of RSS Attack On Sikhs Kathunangal Oct 2006
Vishwa Hindu Parishad of America - Web Links
Vishva Hindu Parishad
YouTube - Bajrang Dal Speech - Gujarat


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 1, 2008)

Harjas Kaur Khalsa said:


> Naamdharis are on payroll of Indian government and Naamdhari radio broadcasts from RSS-VHP Hindutva website. There are extremely good reasons why they are not allowed.



Without any disrespect,  do you have any back up for the above statement or you happen to know ? 
The same was the question asked in another post as well where it was stated that Mr. Baldev singh's writings are not as per Gurmat. The answer is still awaited.

Kindly clarify or elucidate.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 6, 2008)

*ਜਾ ਕੌ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਤੀ ਸਿਧ ਸਾਧਿਕ ਅਨੇਕ ਤਪ ਜਟਾ ਜੂਟ ਭੇਖ ਕੀਏ ਫਿਰਤ ਉਦਾਸ ਕਉ ॥*
जा कौ जोगी जती सिध साधिक अनेक तप जटा जूट भेख कीए फिरत उदास कउ ॥
Jā kou jogī jaṯī siḏẖ sāḏẖik anėk ṯap jatā jūt bẖėkẖ kī&shy;ė firaṯ uḏās ka&shy;o.
For His Sake, the Yogis, celibates, Siddhas and seekers, the countless sects of fanatics with matted hair wear religious robes, wandering as detached renunciates.
*Bard Bala-y* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

*ਕਹਤਿਅਹ ਕਹਤੀ ਸੁਣੀ ਰਹਤ ਕੋ ਖੁਸੀ ਨ ਆਯਉ ॥*
कहतिअह कहती सुणी रहत को खुसी न आयउ ॥
Kehṯi&shy;ah kahṯī suṇī rahaṯ ko kẖusī na ā&shy;ya&shy;o.
I listened to preachers and teachers, but I could not be happy with their lifestyles.
*Bard Bhikha* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

*ਜਾ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸਿਧ ਸਾਧ ਮੁਨਿ ਜਨ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਜਾਚਹਿ ਸਬਦ ਸਾਰੁ ਏਕ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈ ਹੈ ॥*
जा की सेवा सिध साध मुनि जन सुरि नर जाचहि सबद सारु एक लिव लाई है ॥
Jā kī sėvā siḏẖ sāḏẖ mun jan sur nar jācẖeh sabaḏ sār ėk liv lā&shy;ī hai.
The Siddhas and Holy Saadhus, the silent sages and angelic beings, yearn to serve Him; through the most excellent Word of the Shabad, they are lovingly attuned to the One Lord.
*Bard Nala-y* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 26, 2008)

*ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥*
आदेसु तिसै आदेसु ॥
Āḏės ṯisai āḏės.
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
*Guru Nanak Dev* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


*ਓਇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਆਗੈ ਨਾ ਨਿਵਹਿ ਓਨਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਬਲਾਇ ॥੩॥*
ओइ सतिगुर आगै ना निवहि ओना अंतरि क्रोधु बलाइ ॥३॥
O&shy;ė saṯgur āgai nā niveh onā anṯar kroḏẖ balā&shy;ė. ||3||
They do not bow before the True Guru; the demon of anger is within them. ||3||
*Guru Ram Das* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


*ਖਾਲਕ ਕਉ ਆਦੇਸੁ ਢਾਢੀ ਗਾਵਣਾ ॥*
खालक कउ आदेसु ढाढी गावणा ॥
Kẖālak ka&shy;o āḏės dẖādẖī gāvṇā.
I humbly bow to the Creator Lord; I am a minstrel singing His Praises.
*Guru Nanak Dev* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

*ਮਨਮੁਖ ਊਭੇ ਸੁਕਿ ਗਏ ਨਾ ਫਲੁ ਤਿੰਨਾ ਛਾਉ ॥
*मनमुख ऊभे सुकि गए ना फलु तिंना छाउ ॥
Manmukẖ ūbẖė suk ga&shy;ė nā fal ṯinnā cẖẖā&shy;o.
The self-willed manmukhs stand there and dry up; they do not bear any fruit, and they do not provide any shade.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


*ਸਾਧ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਸੂਕਾ ਹਰਿਆ ॥*
साध क्रिपा ते सूका हरिआ ॥
Sāḏẖ kirpā ṯė sūkā hari&shy;ā.
by the Grace of the Holy Saint, the dried-up branches have blossomed forth again in their greenery.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


*ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਰੁਖੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਫੁਲੁ ਫਲ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥*
नानक गुरु संतोखु रुखु धरमु फुलु फल गिआनु ॥
Nānak gur sanṯokẖ rukẖ ḏẖaram ful fal gi&shy;ān.
O Nanak, the Guru is the tree of contentment, with flowers of faith, and fruits of spiritual wisdom.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (May 14, 2008)

YouTube - God's Mercy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PqHqocRoB-A&feature=related


----------



## Astroboy (May 28, 2008)

*ਮਨਹਠਿ ਮਤੀ ਬੂਡੀਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਚੁ ਸੁ ਤਾਰਿ ॥੧॥*
मनहठि मती बूडीऐ गुरमुखि सचु सु तारि ॥१॥
Manhaṯẖ maṯī būdī*ai gurmukẖ sacẖ so ṯār. ||1||
Through stubborn-mindedness, the intellect is drowned; one who becomes Gurmukh and truthful is saved. ||1||
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok



*ਤੀਰਥ ਨਾਤਾ ਕਿਆ ਕਰੇ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਮੈਲੁ ਗੁਮਾਨੁ ॥*
तीरथ नाता किआ करे मन महि मैलु गुमानु ॥
Ŧirath nāṯā ki*ā karė man meh mail gumān.
But what is the use of bathing at sacred shrines of pilgrimage, when the filth of stubborn pride is within the mind?
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok



*ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਭਰਮਦੇ ਮਨਹਠਿ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥*
लख चउरासीह भरमदे मनहठि आवै जाइ ॥
Lakẖ cẖa*orāsīh bẖaramḏė manhaṯẖ āvai jā*ė.
Through 8.4 million incarnations, people wander lost; in stubborn-mindedness, they come and go.
Guru Amar Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 22, 2008)

ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਜਨ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਤਪੁਰਖਾ ਬਿਨਉ ਕਰਉ ਗੁਰ ਪਾਸਿ ॥
हरि के जन सतिगुर सतपुरखा बिनउ करउ गुर पासि ॥
Har kė jan saṯgur saṯpurkẖā bina*o kara*o gur pās.
O humble servant of the Lord, O True Guru, O True Primal Being: I offer my humble prayer to You, O Guru.
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


ਫੇਰਿ ਕਿ ਅਗੈ ਰਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥
फेरि कि अगै रखीऐ जितु दिसै दरबारु ॥
Fėr ke agai rakẖī*ai jiṯ ḏisai ḏarbār.
So what offering can we place before Him, by which we might see the Darbaar of His Court?
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਸਉਪੇ ਆਗੈ ਧਰੇ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਮਾਰਿ ॥
मनु तनु सउपे आगै धरे हउमै विचहु मारि ॥
Man ṯan sa*upė āgai ḏẖarė ha*umai vicẖahu mār.
Placing mind and body in offering before the Lord, they conquer and eradicate egotism from within.
Guru Amar Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Page 42, Line 13
ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਕਰੇ ਦਰਿ ਫੇਰੁ ਨ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋਇ ॥
जो हरि जन भावै सो करे दरि फेरु न पावै कोइ ॥
Jo har jan bẖāvai so karė ḏar fėr na pāvai ko*ė.
As the servant of the Lord wills, so does the Lord act. At the Lord's Door, none of his requests are denied.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

Page 290, Line 8
ਏਕ ਬਸਤੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਕਰਿ ਮਇਆ ॥
एक बसतु दीजै करि मइआ ॥
Ėk basaṯ ḏījai kar ma*i*ā.
Show Your mercy - please, grant me this one request:
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

Page 323, Line 7
ਜਾਚਿਕੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਨਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਕਰੇ ਕਬੂਲੁ ॥
जाचिकु मंगै नित नामु साहिबु करे कबूलु ॥
Jācẖik mangai niṯ nām sāhib karė kabūl.
If the beggar begs for the Lord's Name every day, his Lord and Master will grant his request.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

Page 923, Line 7
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਪਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਸੁਣੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਜੀਉ ॥
सतिगुरू की बेनती पाई हरि प्रभि सुणी अरदासि जीउ ॥
Saṯgurū kī bėnṯī pā*ī har parabẖ suṇī arḏās jī*o.
The Lord God heard the prayer of the True Guru, and granted His request.
Baba Sundar   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2008)

*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਭਗਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ  ਕੀ * 
धनासरी बाणी भगत नामदेव जी की
Ḏẖanāsrī baṇī bẖagaṯ Nāmḏėv jī kī
* Dhanaasaree, The Word Of Devotee Naam Dayv Jee:*


*ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
Ik*oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
* One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:*


*ਗਹਰੀ ਕਰਿ ਕੈ ਨੀਵ ਖੁਦਾਈ ਊਪਰਿ ਮੰਡਪ ਛਾਏ  ॥* 
गहरी करि कै नीव खुदाई ऊपरि मंडप छाए ॥
Gahrī kar kai nīv kẖuḏā*ī ūpar mandap cẖẖā*ė.
* They dig deep foundations, and build lofty palaces.*


*ਮਾਰਕੰਡੇ ਤੇ ਕੋ ਅਧਿਕਾਈ ਜਿਨਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਣ ਧਰਿ ਮੂੰਡ ਬਲਾਏ  ॥੧॥* 
मारकंडे ते को अधिकाई जिनि त्रिण धरि मूंड बलाए ॥१॥
Mārkandė ṯė ko aḏẖikā*ī jin ṯariṇ ḏẖar mūnd balā*ė. ||1||
* Can anyone live longer than Markanda, who passed his days with only a handful of straw upon his head? ||1||*


*ਹਮਰੋ ਕਰਤਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਸਨੇਹੀ  ॥* 
हमरो करता रामु सनेही ॥
Hamro karṯā rām sanėhī.
* The Creator Lord is our only friend.*


*ਕਾਹੇ ਰੇ ਨਰ ਗਰਬੁ ਕਰਤ ਹਹੁ ਬਿਨਸਿ ਜਾਇ ਝੂਠੀ ਦੇਹੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
काहे रे नर गरबु करत हहु बिनसि जाइ झूठी देही ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Kāhė rė nar garab karaṯ hahu binas jā*ė jẖūṯẖī ḏėhī. ||1|| rahā*o.
* O man, why are you so proud? This body is only temporary - it shall pass away. ||1||Pause||*

*ਮੇਰੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਕੈਰਉ ਕਰਤੇ ਦੁਰਜੋਧਨ ਸੇ ਭਾਈ  ॥* 
मेरी मेरी कैरउ करते दुरजोधन से भाई ॥
Mėrī mėrī kaira*o karṯė ḏurjoḏẖan sė bẖā*ī.
* The Kaurvas, who had brothers like Duryodhan, used to proclaim, "This is ours! This is ours!*

*ਬਾਰਹ ਜੋਜਨ ਛਤ੍ਰੁ ਚਲੈ ਥਾ ਦੇਹੀ ਗਿਰਝਨ ਖਾਈ  ॥੨॥* 
बारह जोजन छत्रु चलै था देही गिरझन खाई ॥२॥
Bārah jojan cẖẖaṯar cẖalai thā ḏėhī girjẖan kẖā*ī. ||2||
* Their royal procession extended over sixty miles, and yet their bodies were eaten by vultures. ||2||*

*ਸਰਬ ਸਇਨ ਕੀ ਲੰਕਾ ਹੋਤੀ ਰਾਵਨ ਸੇ ਅਧਿਕਾਈ  ॥* 
सरब सोइन की लंका होती रावन से अधिकाई ॥
Sarab so*in kī lankā hoṯī rāvan sė aḏẖikā*ī.
* Sri Lanka was totally rich with gold; was anyone greater than its ruler Raavan?*


*ਕਹਾ ਭਇਓ ਦਰਿ ਬਾਂਧੇ ਹਾਥੀ ਖਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਭਈ ਪਰਾਈ  ॥੩॥* 
कहा भइओ दरि बांधे हाथी खिन महि भई पराई ॥३॥
Kahā bẖa*i*o ḏar bāŉḏẖė hāthī kẖin meh bẖa*ī parā*ī. ||3||
* What happened to the elephants, tethered at his gate? In an instant, it all belonged to someone else. ||3||*


*ਦੁਰਬਾਸਾ ਸਿਉ ਕਰਤ ਠਗਉਰੀ ਜਾਦਵ ਏ ਫਲ ਪਾਏ  ॥* 
दुरबासा सिउ करत ठगउरी जादव ए फल पाए ॥
Ḏurbāsā si*o karaṯ ṯẖag*urī jāḏav ė fal pā*ė.
* The Yaadvas deceived Durbaasaa, and received their rewards.*


*ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੀ ਜਨ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਊਪਰ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਏ  ॥੪॥੧॥* 
क्रिपा करी जन अपुने ऊपर नामदेउ हरि गुन गाए ॥४॥१॥
Kirpā karī jan apunė ūpar nāmḏė*o har gun gā*ė. ||4||1||
* The Lord has shown mercy to His humble servant, and now Naam Dayv sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||4||1||*


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 3, 2009)

Page 746, Line 17
ਭਗਤਾ ਕੀ ਟੇਕ ਤੂੰ ਸੰਤਾ ਕੀ ਓਟ ਤੂੰ ਸਚਾ ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
भगता की टेक तूं संता की ओट तूं सचा सिरजनहारा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Bẖagṯā kī tek ṯūŉ sanṯā kī ot ṯūŉ sacẖā sirjanhārā. ||1|| rahā▫o.
*You are the Support of Your devotees, and the Shelter of the Saints, O True Creator Lord. ||1||Pause||*
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


Page 103, Line 14
ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰੀ ਓਟ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਣਾ ॥
तूं मेरी ओट तूंहै मेरा माणा ॥
Ŧūŉ merī ot ṯūŉhai merā māṇā.
*You are my Shelter, and You are my Honor.*
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------

